# Echolot für Einsteiger



## LeineAngler93 (19. September 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich eröffne hier wahrscheinlich den 1001sten Thread zum Thema Echolot-Einsteiger, aber mit der SuFu bin ich nicht fündig geworden|gr:
Hier erstmal die Vorgeschichte:
Letztes Jahr war ich mit der Familie im Sommer zum ersten Mal in Norwegen, damals (noch) ohne Echolot. Uns wurde gesagt, das geht auch so.....naja....
Nach 3! Tagen ohne Fisch wurden wir dann langsam ungeduldig und haben Gott sei Dank dann doch noch ein paar Fischchen gefangen...

Nächstes Jahr gehts wieder nach Norwegen, dann aber MIT Echolot, daher brauche ich eure Hilfe.

1.: Ich habe keinerlei Ahnung von Echoloten und sonstigem Technikgefummel.

2.: Budget so bis 300/350 €

3.: können sollte es halt alles, was man so in Norwegen braucht

Schonmal danke für die (hoffentlich) zahlreichen Antworten|supergri

Jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## Mokoi (19. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt ich möchte ein Echolot haben mit Funk ich seh die dinger immer bei Ebay aber weiß nicht ob die was sind kosten so um die 200 Euro. 
wenn jemand was dazu sagen kann wäre das echt gut .

Gruß Mokoi


----------



## LeineAngler93 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Schön, dass du meinen Thread mitbenutzt


----------



## heuki1983 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Humminbird oder Eagle ....

Die haben in alles Preisklassen was dabei ....

Denke mal das du da für 300 was gescheites bekommst!!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Suchfunktion nix gefunden kann ich mir ja kaum so richtig vorstellen ;-)
wie du schon sagtest 1001 thread dazu 
für norgen mußt du schon was vernüftiges mit ner hohen Sendeleistung haben

sowas hier z.B. ... oder das Lowrance X135 z.B. mit 4000 W Sendeleistung


----------



## okissele (24. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Hallo,
hab ich Interese auch. Noch nie ein Echolot gehabt. Etwas wie Lowrance X98DF ist nicht schlecht aber kostet ein bischen mehr als denke ich spendieren (bis 300 €). Kannst jemand sagen was wirklich wichtig zu haben (welche Funktionen, grau/color, et cet.)? 
Das Ziel – die grosse Seen in Deutschland und in der Schweiz.


----------



## friwilli (24. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Hallo Leineangler, wenn es nur ein paar Tage nach Norge geht, dann denk mal dran, Dir eventuell ein Echo zu leihen. Kostet mich so pro Jahr 40€ für 10 Tage.


----------



## Loup de mer (24. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Leute, ihr erwartet aber manchmal auch ein bißchen viel hier.

Beim Echolotkauf gibt es mehr Eckdaten zu beachten als "für Norwegen" und "bis 300,-". Oder "ich spring hier auf weil ich noch son Funkecholot suche", was (nebenbei gesagt) für Norge ja nun gar nichts taugt.
Sicher ist der Preisrahmen ausschlaggebend für den Kauf, aber leider ist der Echolotmarkt nicht nach Preissegmenten sortiert #d.
Ihr müsst euch schon mal die Arbeit machen, und euch durch die Websites (auch die englischen!!!) von LOWRANCE, HUMMINBIRD und EAGLE durch*arbeiten* und euch mit dem Thema *auseinandersetzen* |bigeyes.
Was nützt es sonst, wenn ihr hier im Forum Tipps kriegt, die ihr inhaltlich nicht versteht.
Auch müsst ihr für euch entscheiden, ob ein Kauf in USA oder GB für euch in Frage kommt - dort könnt ihr bis zu 50% vom deutschen Kaufpreis sparen.
Wenn ihr aber keine Lust habt, euch intensiv in die Thematik einzuarbeiten, nicht englisch könnt oder in Physik ne Null seid, dann ruft Thomas Schlageter an, der wird euch ordentlich beraten (was man so liest), aber da zahlt ihr deutsche Preise, habt aber auch deutschen (d.h. guten) Service.


----------



## okissele (24. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Die erste Sache (für mich, ich hehe nach Norge nicht) die wichtigste Funktionen zu verstehen. Was die Kisten kosten ist die Priorität Nr. 2. 2000 euro aber schon zuviel (gibts auch solche Geräten). Ich kann auch in Internet durchsuchen (English ist kein Problem) aber gedacht gibts schon jemand da wer die Sachen kennt.


----------



## Hobo1960 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

350,00€ - Kommst Du nicht mit aus ;...- Echolot z.B.E.Cuda 380=ca 300€ (800watt) kann von der Leistung gar kein so gutes Ergebniss bringen wie ein Gerät mit 2000W Preis ab 400€. Habe selbst aus den "Fehlern" gelernt!!! Erst war es eins für 100€,dann180€,dann300€.Immer hab ich mich gefragt: warum sehe ich jetzt nicht mehr,für das Geld??? Bis mir mal jemand gesagt hat warum ! Versuch mit nem Luftgewehr mal 2cm Stahl zu durchschiessen...-auf den Gedanken kommt man erst garnicht!!!
Je mehr Du sehen willst,desto höher /besser muß die Leistung sein,da brauchste dann schon 2000w für Salzwasser !!! Top Geräte kosten halt ab 2000,- €. Hab das Humminb.737 quadrobeam -das kannst Du schon ganz gut gebrauchen = 500€ !!! Spar nicht am falschen Ende !!!
Gruß Hobo1960


----------



## Hobo1960 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Deshalb ja-bin kein "Prof" aber kenn mich aus...... Soll KEINE Werbung sein,
geh mal auf Echolotzentrum Schlageter-Paderborn.Hat da so ein Filmchen auf seiner Seite.Kannst sofort nen Lehrgang per Inet beikaufen........


----------



## Hobo1960 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Ach so -schau mal "oben" auf die Seite-Text: Echolotcentrum- Griiiins.......


----------



## Enormm (25. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Hi ,
ich hätte da noch ein Lowrancex 125 ........#h


----------



## okissele (27. September 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Einsteiger*

Das Lowrance 125 ist nicht mehr lieferbar, seit gewisser Zeit mit Mark 5 ersetzt. 
Das Humm. 737 ist gut aber nicht so einfach zu kaufen, man muss wahrscheinlich in USA probieren? 
Übrigens, es hat quadrobeam. Lowrance hat keine solche Sache. Ist das gut zu haben? Ich hab verstanden es ist eine verbesserte Version von dualbeam.

Hast jemand mit Side View (oder Scan) Erfahrung? Ist das sehr gut zu haben? 

Wie es ist mit GPS/Kartenplotter? Wann fischt man nur auf dem See (Bodensee maximum), wofür der Kartenplotter?


----------

